# passport



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Am I right in thinking that someone can travel back to Britain on there British passport the day BEFORE it expires??? I've heard that you need to have 3 months left on it or the authorities wont allow you to travel????

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Am I right in thinking that someone can travel back to Britain on there British passport the day BEFORE it expires??? I've heard that you need to have 3 months left on it or the authorities wont allow you to travel????
> 
> Jo xxx


I've heard that too, but it's not quite what it says on Passports



> Check the validity of your passport before making any travel plans, and ensure that your passport is valid for the proposed period of your stay abroad. Please also check the entry rules and visa requirements of the country you are going to visit by contacting the relevant Embassy or your travel agent.


so according to that, since you'd be travelling back, rather than abroad, I can't see why there'd be a problem


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

jojo said:


> Am I right in thinking that someone can travel back to Britain on there British passport the day BEFORE it expires??? I've heard that you need to have 3 months left on it or the authorities wont allow you to travel????
> 
> Jo xxx



I copied this from the KLM requirements for a passport holder under these circumstances. Hope you can make some sense of it. I think it is not the entry into the UK that is the problem, it may be the airline's take on it.

National United Kingdom (GB)
Residence Spain (ES)
Embarkation Spain (ES) 
Destination United Kingdom (GB)
United Kingdom (GB)


KLM



Passport required. 

- Expired British passport (no time limit) endorsed British Citizen is accepted. 

- Expired British passport (no time limit) endorsed British Subject is accepted, provided being Citizen of the United Kingdom and Colonies , containing a Certificate of Entitlement to the Right of Abode.

- British passport endorsed: British Dependent Territories Citizen , British National (Overseas) , British Overseas Citizen , British Overseas Territories Citizen or British Protected Person" must be valid on arrival.

- National Identity Cards issued by Gibraltar must be valid on arrival.

Visa required, except for Holders of British passports

endorsed: British Citizen , British National (Overseas) ,

British Overseas Citizen , British Overseas Territories

Citizen or British Protected Person .

Visa required, except for Holders of passports endorsed
British Subject stating Citizens of the United Kingdom and

Colonies".


----------



## Morten (Apr 20, 2011)

Its fine, the authorities will go by expiry date (and always will going back to the origin...)

If you left it to the day after the expiry, the consulate would give you a short extension - sometimes just a few days - which works as well.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

phew!!! It would seem daft to me to make the expiry day three months before the expiry day. 

Jo xxx


----------



## TheHendersons (Feb 22, 2011)

That's funny as the last time we travelled with Ryanair they told Richard that he couldn't travel on his passport if it has less than 6 months on it (it expires in September) he has travelled since and no one has said anything.. X


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

TheHendersons said:


> That's funny as the last time we travelled with Ryanair they told Richard that he couldn't travel on his passport if it has less than 6 months on it (it expires in September) he has travelled since and no one has said anything.. X


I can undewrstand it maybe altho even then???? if someone was going abroad on a passport that hasnt got much time left - but not when they're returning to their home country

Jo xxx


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

A friend of mine flew from Bristol to southern Ireland on an expired passport & no one noticed. He only noticed while he was waiting to check in at Bristol but said nothing. He didn't ask his travelling companions to check his passport until he had checked back in to come home from Ireland. They noticed it straight away !


----------



## Morten (Apr 20, 2011)

TheHendersons said:


> That's funny as the last time we travelled with Ryanair they told Richard that he couldn't travel on his passport if it has less than 6 months on it (it expires in September) he has travelled since and no one has said anything.. X


Dont know why Ryanair would say that ... its not law and its not in their own travel documentation conditions either ( General Conditions ).

Its true enough that there can be case where you will be pulled up on it. Say you have a return-ticket in 3-weeks...and your passport expires tomorrow. If say you have a 6-month visa and your passport expires before then etc etc. But none of that should affect any brit travelling to the UK on a british passport under any circumstances.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Morten said:


> Dont know why Ryanair would say that ... its not law and its not in their own travel documentation conditions either ( General Conditions ).
> 
> Its true enough that there can be case where you will be pulled up on it. Say you have a return-ticket in 3-weeks...and your passport expires tomorrow. If say you have a 6-month visa and your passport expires before then etc etc. But none of that should affect any brit travelling to the UK on a british passport under any circumstances.


Virgin Atlantic have said it in the past as well ...... if flying to the states they used to expect you to have 6 months on your passport, or you couldnt fly. May have cghanged recently I dont know, but thats how it was


----------

